# Canon A-1 and Double Exposure



## super june

Hello!

 I am going to buy a Canon A-1 camera, and I was wondering if it is possible to take a double exposure photo with it (like a special button or if we have to turn the film manually (maybe not since it is an 'automatic' but who knows !)). 

If not, I read this film technique which seems to be interesting. The person said '  i shoot the roll, rewind it, reload it, and shoot it again'

....But, how do we rewind a film ?? @__@


----------



## Sideburns

well...after you're done taking a roll of pictures...do you not rewind the film back into the can?   lol


----------



## super june

..... :O !!!

woops.  :blushing: haha


----------



## Jeff Canes

The A1 is a manual camera and it does has a Double Exposure film release clutch just under the film advance lever


----------



## Battou

Jeff Canes said:


> The A1 is a manual camera and it does has a Double Exposure film release clutch just under the film advance lever



So the A-1 has this feature too, I was wondering about this.

On the EF it is located in the center of the On/Off switch


----------



## Jeff Canes

well my A1(s) will

Standard





Double Exposure


----------



## Battou

Jeff Canes said:


> well my A1(s) will
> 
> Standard
> [img pulled]
> 
> Double Exposure
> [img pulled]



wow, that is a very diffrent setup, I did not expect that much diffrence


----------



## Jeff Canes

I have not tried this but have heard that with any 35mm manual camera, if you pushing the film release button in it with releases the take up reel (that we all know is true), next hold rewind knob still and wind the camera, this should cock the camera without advancing the film


----------



## df3photo

dang... I didnt know anyone owned that camera besides me...  thats the one I learned on... and still have it in box somewhere...  yes there is a button to bypass advancing the film when you reset the shutter...
  good luck with it!


----------



## Battou

Jeff Canes said:


> I have not tried this but have heard that with any 35mm manual camera, if you pushing the film release button in it with releases the take up reel (that we all know is true), next hold rewind knob still and wind the camera, this should cock the camera without advancing the film


If I can find one of my other manuals I might have to try this just for something to do, I had not heard that.



df3photo said:


> dang... I didnt know anyone owned that camera besides me...  thats the one I learned on... and still have it in box somewhere...  yes there is a button to bypass advancing the film when you reset the shutter...
> good luck with it!


What camera, the A-1 or the EF?


----------



## df3photo

> What camera, the A-1 or the EF?



A-1...


----------

